# MOSCOW | Surface Metro (MCC, MCD)



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Moscow is developing anambitious project of converting an old ring road that was built in 1930s into an up-to-date ring line for passenger transport. The works face a lot of problems. The existing line has got almost all along just two tracks and they are heavily used by cargo trains.

The second problem is that the line is not electricity powered.

The project consists of equipping the line with electricity power, building additional tracks, stations and making transfers to existing metro lines.

The previous mayor talked a lot about the project but these were mere words. The current mayor, Sergey Sobianin, ordered to start the works.

I'll put here later renders and other info.

Now some pictures of mine.

Строительство началось давно.










Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.




1 .06. 2013 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Moscow City IBD. Here, the ring line crosses Smolensoe napravlenie line. The ring line goes above. The tracks are now being dismantled.



















1 .06 2013 .


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Night City Dream....
thank you for posting...amazing project...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The ring line will be 54 km long upon completion, will have 31 stations. It will definitely help to alleviate the mad traffic of Moscow metro.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Finally, after 20 years of doubts and discussions, some real works


----------



## Babysitter (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting!
But the old ring was ordered for construction in 1897 and was built in 1905, not 1930s.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

The Moscow Little Ring Railway is a ring-shaped railway which encircles the center of the city of Moscow, Russia. It was built between 1903 and 1908 and is currently used for cargo traffic. The railroad is operated by the Moscow Railway, a subsidiary of the Russian Railways. Originally, the railroad has seventeen stations and was used for passenger connections. The station buildings are constructed in the same style and are referred to as typical samples of Russian industrial architecture of the beginning of the 20th century (architects - Alexander Pomerantsev and Nikolay Markovnikov). Station designs by Alexander Pomerantsev (1849-1918) mixed motifs of Vienna Secession, Victorian Gothic and traditional eclectisism leaning to neoclassicism yet were clearly styled as a cohesive ensemble. All were built in unfinished red brick with white decorative inserts in line with industrial architecture of the period. As of 2012, twelve railway stations operated at the railroad. The total length of the ring is 54 kilometres.

In 1806, the Kamer Collegium Rampart became the official outer border of Moscow. In 1879, some areas, including Sokolniki, were appended to the city. However, at the time Moscow was encircled by a number of settlements, which formed the agglomeration and had poor transport connections to each other. A number of proposals to build a ring railroad around the center were made in the 1860s and the 1870s. One such project was rejected in 1877 by the Moscow City Council which cited inefficiency. However, the transportation problems became more obvious, and in 1898 after Emperor Nicholas II sent a message declaring that it was desirable to built a railroad, a project competition was opened. The project by Pyotr Rashevsky, who proposed to build a ring of the total length of 54.4 kilometres, won the competition. The construction started in 1903, and the railway was completed in 1907. The first train run in July 1907. On August 1, 1908, the railroad was declared to be completed, and it became part of the Nicholas Railway (now October Railway), of which the main line run between Moscow and Saint Petersburg. Passenger service was organized. There were four trains per day. The trains first stopped in Nicholas Rail Terminal (now Leningrad Rail Terminal), got to the ring at the "Presnya" station, and then separated into two, one train running clockwise, and the other one running counterclockwise. The Direction of the Nicholas Railway was located in Saint Petersburg, and thus it was inconvenient for decision making. In 1916, the ring railway was transferred to the Moscow-Kursk Railway. By the end of 1920s, there was organized reliable tram and bus operation in the areas near this railway. As result, in 1934 passenger service was terminated, and ring railway became a separate railroad. In 1959 it was included to the Moscow Railway. Between 1917 and 1960, the Moscow Little Ring Railway served as the border of the city of Moscow. In 1960, the Moscow Automobile Ring Road (MKAD) was almost completed, and the city was extended up to this new beltway. The Little Ring Railway currently serves industrial enterprises located outside the center of Moscow. Many of these went bankrupt as the result of the economic crisis of the 1990s, or else were or are planned to be relocated outside of Moscow. Instead, there were plans to reopen passenger traffic, which would bypass the congested city center. There are thirteen Moscow Metro stations located close to the Little Ring Railway, as well as eight passenger railway stations. In 2008, the plans were signed by the Moscow authorities and the Russian Railways. According to the plans, passenger service should have been opened in 2010 at the stretch between "Presnya" and "Kanatchikovo" stations. These plans were never realized and are currently shelved. By 2015, the whole ring should have been made available for passenger service.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*The station "Rostokino" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Belokamennaya" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Lefortovo" (1908):*








Link

*The station "Andronovka" (1908):*








Link

*The station "Ugreshskaya" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Kozhukhovo" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Kanatchikovo" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Ploshchad Gagarina" ("Gagarin Square"; 2001):*








Wikipedia

*The future transfer to Metro station "Leninsky Prospekt" ("Lenin Avenue"; Line 6; opened on October 13, 1962):*








Битцевский панк

*The station "Vorobyovy Gory" ("Sparrow Hills"; 1908):*








Link

*The station "Potylikha" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Kutuzovo" (1908):*








Link

*The station "Presnya" (1908):*








Wikipedia

*The station "Brattsevo" (1908):*








Link

*The station "Likhobory" (1908):*








Wikipedia


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Can you provide us a map showing the new ring with the existing metro lines scheme?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

*Green - transfer to the radial line of the Russian Railways;*
*Red - transfer to the Metro stations (more and less than 300 metres);*
*Blue - transfer to the future Metro stations of the Third Interchange Contour:*








Link

*The stages:*








Link


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

What are the meaning of the different colors in the second picture?


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> What are the meaning of the different colors in the second picture?


The stages of the realization of this project.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Infact, I ask for more informations about the different stages.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Neither I understand what this stages mean as for example, we read "stage 3" in the North of the ring but there is much work being carried out.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

The order of rebuild of the lines?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought so but it is not. The works are being carried out, like I said, all along the ring.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, it's seams to be the order of opening lines to passenger traffic.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrong. The whole ring line is scheduled to open in late 2015. That's why the question still needs an answer.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys, you need just to open official link about this project. There are directly talking about "the stages of realization of the project".

http://mkzd.ru/project/etapy-realizatsii-proekta/

This is information about project of the first-stage section (with construction of two transfer complexes - "Kutuzovo" and "Luzhniki"):

http://mkzd.ru/project/pervoocherednoy-uchastok-mk-mzhd/
http://mkzd.ru/project/pervoocherednoy-uchastok-mk-mzhd/predpolagaemyy-proekt-tpu-kutuzovo.php
http://mkzd.ru/project/pervoocherednoy-uchastok-mk-mzhd/predpolagaemyy-proekt-tpu-luzhniki.php


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

MK MZHD, construction site at the North-Eastern (Northern) part.

Near Selskokhozyaystvennaya street. Loads of machinery, a lot of work is going on.





Up to Botanichesky Sad metro station along the ring road they have cut down the trees:







Near Botanichesky sad metro station, Vilgelma Pika street.





9 .06. 2013.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Kutuzovskaya metro station.












27 .01. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Near Moscow City IBD:




15 .02. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The bridge crossing Varshavskoe shosse (South).




9 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Constrution site near Luzhiniki. Very active work in process.

The hoardings are being mounted. Sorry, only 2 pictures, all the others were erased on demand of the head of the site. 






15 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

And not very far from it, Berezhkovsky railway bridge, very old.

Бережковский мост.
















15 .03. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky sad metro station.


«Фотка» на Яндекс.Фотках

20 .03. 2014.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

There was a showcase a few pages back on the old station buildings along this route. Will they be teared down or restored?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope they will be kept. I know some are now used. For example, the one at Luzhniki is home to Transport Public Prosecutor's office.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site neat Botanichesky sad metro station.

Partly the new bridge that will go along the old one is ready: the first steel beam has been mounted. See below.

Today is Saturday, but I've seen many workers on the plot.




















21 .03. 2014.


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Construction site neat Botanichesky sad metro station.
> 
> Partly the new bridge that will go along the old one is ready: the first steel beam has been mounted. See below.
> 
> ...


Holy!!! 1920s called, they want their crane back :lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky sad metro station.


















05. 04. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botaniqesky sad metro station.







A new bridge over the Yauza river is completed.

























21.04. 2014.

More details here (in Russian though): http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/90223.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.









17 .05. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site in Moscow City IBD.







19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.

Lots of trees near the metro entrance have been cut down:











Progress with the bridge. The second beam has been installed.











19 .06. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.

The bridge is complete!







5 .08. 2014.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but that bridge only looks wide enough for single track. Wasn't it supposed to be double track?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.





19 .08. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Vladykino metro station.









3 .09. 2014 .


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Let's bet there is no russian indications on works panels in USA ? ^^


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Those old stations at the beginning of the thread are PHAT!
I hope they can still be used somehow even with 21st century passenger volumes...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky sad metro station.

View westwards.



Eastwards.






Dandelions in blossom in Moscow in autumn is unprecedented!



The new bridge.







No workers seen today, the machinery left right here.



View northwards





13 .09. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.









11 .10. 2014.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site at Moscow CIty CBD.











25 .10. 2014.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

25.10.14


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station.

























31 .10. 2014.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dorogomilovskiy railway bridge for Ring Rail, which is rebuilding for Ring Rail, with Moscow City skyline. Taken from here (link in Russian):


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station and westbound to Vladykino. You can see the 3 old bridges being demolished now.









































6 декабря 2014 года.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Moscow Metro has ordered Central Suburban Passenger Company to operate Ring Railway:
http://metroblog.ru/post/4649/

Logo and website:
http://www.central-ppk.ru/


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally, THE FIRST STATION!

Luzhniki station.





















1 февраля 2014 года.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool Russian train for IRRR


megajack said:


> Собрали первый ЭГ2Тв. Ждем фото изнутри - уж не в компоновке ли он для МКЖД?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky Sad metro station. Progress is very slow.



































21 .02. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Vladykino station construction site.













24 .02. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Luzhniki station (in the middle, right behind the Luzhniki Grand Arena) seen from the Observation deck on Sparrow hills.



7 .03. 2015.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Will this Railway be Electric?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Partizanskaya metro station, Eastern part.

Quite much progress has been made since my last visit.











































8 .03. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Ugreshskaya station.





































8 .03. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Old Railway ring bridge over Prospect Mira (Peace avenue). Here, no work has been started.

























14 .03. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Moscow metro thread:



coth said:


> Construction of 54km surface circle metro line. It's owned and being built by RZD, so quality is usual for RZD, nowhere near of Moscow Metro. Yet passenger service will be operated by Moscow Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Can some one post here the map showing the planed interchanges of this line with the metro?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Can some one post here the map showing the planed interchanges of this line with the metro?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Cherkizzovskaya station construction site.











































29 .03. 2015.

Some explanations in Russia are here: http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/177882.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Moscow City CBD:


















11 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site along Proezd Serebryakova lane and near Botanichesky sad metro station.























































12 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Vladykino station right above the metro station with the same name.




























18 .04 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Okruzhnaya station.


Here it is only starting. They're constructing a new brigde.



















18 .04. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Old Berezhkovsky bridge (built in 1905 - 1907) as South-West part of the Ring line.



























26 .04. 2015.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

That, is a beautiful bridge.

Excuse me while I go get a handkerchief to wipe the tears from my eyes.

Also, nice boat.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the boat for tourism or public transit?


----------



## balex1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nexis said:


> Is the boat for tourism or public transit?


The boat on the photo is a restaurant by Radisson.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Near Moscow City IBD:













2 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Avtozavodskaya station.

Will be situated between the opposite directions of 3rd ring road. That is a little bit similar to what I saw a long long ago in Paris on one of RER lines. Can you tell me where it was?

























9 мая 2015 года.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Plenty more pics to come. Some days ago we walked past 5 stations with Coth.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction site near Botanichesky sad metro station.

New bridges over the Yauza river.









New bridges over Vilgelma Pika street.







Here will be a station:



11 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Shosse Entuziastov station construction site along with a junction of a new intercity North-East highway.


































11.05.2015


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Sokolinaya gora station and the surrounding area.































11 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Two bridges over Scherbakovskaya and Tkatskaya streets and Izmaylovsky park station construction site.














































11 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Part of the line near Izmaylosvky Kremlin and the hotel compound.

























The station I already showed in the previous report..











11 .05. 2015.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Cherkizovo station construction site.












11 .05. 2015.

Surprisingly this station's platoform is almost as long as a metro station, which is 160 meters, and not 300 meters as it is supposed to be.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

It's named Московская кольцевая железная дорога. Moskovskaya kol'tsevaya zheleznaya doroga. Narrowly - Moscow circular iron road. Or Moscow Circle Railway.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Preliminary EG2Tv interior design for MKZD
http://dmrog.livejournal.com/269779.html


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow sexy design interior of the trainsets.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Karacharovo* (3 metro station under construction - MKZD, TPK and Kozhukhovskaya lines)



sturman said:


> *Транспортно-пересадочный узел на пересечении Рязанского проспекта и Мк МЖД.*
> 
> Общий вид в сторону центра:
> 
> ...


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Izmailovsky Park*



Nikolas99 said:


> ТПУ "Измайловский парк"
> 
> По оси ( в сторону метро Партизанская)
> 
> ...



*Shosse Entuziastov*


Nikolas99 said:


> Строительство остановочного пункта "Шоссе Энтузиастов"


----------



## Sameboat (Jan 2, 2013)

coth said:


> *Karacharovo* (3 metro station under construction - MKZD, TPK and Kozhukhovskaya lines)


If I understand the 3D floor plan correctly, it's just the MZhD platforms and the whole complex project named "Karacharovo". The station/platforms of the Kozhukhovskaya line and TPK are still named "Nizhegorodskaya Ulitsa" and the Ring/Circle Railway named "Ryazanskaya"...?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

The whole station complex, TPK and commuter station named Karacharovo. Hope they will ditch of Nizhegorodskaya for Kozhukhovskaya line and Ryazanskaya for MKZD.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Izmaylovsky park*


Nikolas99 said:


> Измайловский парк ...



*Sokolinaya gora*


Nikolas99 said:


> Соколиная гора...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Luzhniki station:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1253390.html#cutid1


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Andronovka*


[D1ego] said:


> Сегодня станция Андроновка Участок пересечения 4 кольца и северной рокады




*Izmaylovsky park*


igor said:


> 21.10.15





Nikolas99 said:


> Измайловский парк .




*Cherkozovo*


Nikolas99 said:


> Черкизово.



*Shosse Entuziastov*


Nikolas99 said:


> Шоссе Энтузиастов .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Voikovskaya*


ovnours said:


> Войковская


Station in *Delovoy Center*


Аверс;127581238 said:


> 04.10.15.



*Kutuzovo*


igor said:


> 03/10/15
> *Кутузово*


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Moscow Government secured 100% in MKZD. First 50% 1,5 ₽ bln transfer was made two days ago through Moscow Metro.* The line will be owned by Moscow Metro and will be operated by CPPK.

http://www.gudok.ru/news/infrastructure/?ID=1312106


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...view/view/moscow-small-ring-emus-ordered.html
> 
> *Moscow Small Ring EMUs ordered*
> 03 Dec 2015
> ...


Picture is from Rail Journal:
http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-trains-for-moscow-ring-line.html?channel=529


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Site at Moscow City IBD.





5 .12. 2015.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Future Vladykino station:
http://stroitel.livejournal.com/1342672.html























































Renders:


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> Renders:


Those 2 metro station exits on render are same station or different?
If same, i wonder why they don't use one underground passage instead overground.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Both for Vladykino station on line 9.

I don't think there's an underground passage - just a metro platform with entrances on both sides. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Gre4ko (Mar 26, 2009)

City:


















Shelepiha:



























Leninskiy prospect:


















More on russian: http://gre4ark.livejournal.com/270178.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Shelepikha station construction:
http://dmrog.livejournal.com/297851.html


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Ploschad' Gagarina (Leninsky Prospect)
http://dmrog.livejournal.com/298799.html


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

New scheme of Moscow metro features Inner ring railway line that is expected to start service late in 2016.






23 .12. 2015.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> Shelepikha station construction:


Interesting.

I'd like to go and take pictures myself, but unfortunately it would be a bit of a schlep.


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html

*There will be transfer to Metro station "Kutuzovskaya" (opened on November 7, 1958; Light-Blue line)*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html

*The train to Kiev, Ukraine*










*The view in direction to Luzhniki*










*Third Transfer Ring*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html




























*The historical building of "Potylikha" platform (built in 1905-1907 by architect Alexander Pomerantsev and engineer Lavr Proskuryakov)*



















*Luzhnetsky Bridge (built in 1905-1907 as Emperor Nicholas II's Bridge, renamed in 1917 into Red Meadow Bridge, reconstructed in 1999-2001 as New Red Meadow Bridge, renamed in 2002 into Luzhnetsky Bridge)*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html



















*New Maiden Convent (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*



















*The platform "Luzhniki" from which will be transfer to Metro station "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive"; opened on May 1, 1957 at Red line)*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html










*The elevator*










*The escalators*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html

*The historical building of former "Vorobyovy Gory" ("Sparrow Hills") station (built in 1905-1907 by architect Alexander Pomerantsev and engineer Lavr Proskuryakov)*



















*The overpass over Komsomol Avenue*










*Komsomol Avenue*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/39329.html

*Andreyevsky (St. Andrew's) Bridge (built in 1905-1907 as Sergei Bridge, renamed in 1917 into St. Andrew's Bridge, reconstructed in 1999-2001)*





































*Gagarin tunnel where located underground platform "Ploshchad Gagarina" ("Gagarin Square") with future direct transfer to Metro station "Leninsky Prospekt" ("Lenin Avenue"; opened on October 13, 1962 at Orange line)*



















*St. Andrew's Embankment*


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

coth said:


> It will. With most places where it's possible will have direct transfers. Not well designed, though.


Fantastic! So with the MKDZ and the Third Interchange Contour Moscow wiil become the only city in the world with 3 full circle metro lines!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

FabriFlorence said:


> Fantastic! So with the MKDZ and the Third Interchange Contour Moscow wiil become the only city in the world with 3 full circle metro lines!


London used to have three in the 19th Century. Madrid has three (sort of). Tokyo has somewhere between two and five depending on how you count them. I can't even keep track of what Paris is doing, but it is pretty complex.


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

*The continuation... The reconstruction of Moscow Ring Raiway between "Yaroslavskaya" ("Yaroslavl") and "Bulvar Rokossovskogo" ("Rokossovsky Boulevard") platforms.*

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html























































*The construction of southern vestibule*


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

00Zy99 said:


> London used to have three in the 19th Century. Madrid has three (sort of). Tokyo has somewhere between two and five depending on how you count them. I can't even keep track of what Paris is doing, but it is pretty complex.


Well, actually Madrid has two full circle metro lines (lines 6 and 12) and a semi-circle suburban railway line.
Paris has two semi-circle metro lines (lines 2 and 6) but not a full circle line.
Tokyo has many urban rail lines but I think only one full circle line (the Yamanote line).
London has two loop metro line (Circle line and Overground lines) but no a true full circle line because it's impossible make a complete circle trip without change line.
IMHO the Moscow network is the best!


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html

*The construction of northern vestibule*



















*The new railway overpass over Yaroslavl Suburban Direction of Moscow Railway*










*There will be transfer to railway platform "Severyanin" ("Northerner") of the Yaroslavl Suburban Direction of Moscow Railway*










*The junction of the Moscow Ring Railway and Yaroslavl Suburban Direction of Moscow Railway*



















*The second junction*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

In Tokyo, the Marunouchi and Oedo lines are circular, and have some looping services. The Musashino Line will be circular if certain plans go ahead.

I specifically said that London had three circles in the 19th Century.


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html



















*This tunnel under railway will be used for service maintenance*














































*The abandoned wool-spinning factory*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html










*The laying of communications*



















*The station "Belokamennaya" ("White-stoned")*



















*The former living house near railway station built in the beginning of 20th century*










*The historical building of "Belokamennaya" station (built in 1905-1907 by architect Alexander Pomerantsev and engineer Lavr Proskuryakov)*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html



















*The ticket offices*










*The turnstiles*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html
































































*The abandoned branch line to the OJSC "59th arsenal" (military warehouses) at the Rayevo grange*



















*The old sleepers*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html


















































































*The platform "Bulvar Rokossovskogo" ("Rokossovsky Boulevard")*


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/40364.html

*The will be transfer to Metro station with same name which was opened on August 1, 1990 at Red line as "Ulitsa Podbelskogo" ("Podbelsky Street") and was renamed on July 8, 2014 to "Bulvar Rokossovskogo" ("Rokossovsky Boulevard") in the honour of great Marshal of Soviet Union Konstantin Rokossovsky (1896-1968)*


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Sevastopol'skaya on June 9


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Will there be enough time to finish everything by September?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Leninsky prospect/Ploschad' Gagarina on June 8 and 9.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Will there be enough time to finish everything by September?


Postponed to december.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

City CBD station construction site.





















23 .05. 2016.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The wind barriers, the roof, and the pillars all look very nice together. And the translucent green is very cheerful.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Avtozavodskaya station construction site.











23 .05. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Dubrovka station.







23 .05. 2016.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice bike ad. Who says Russia isn't capitalist?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Volgogradskaya station construction site.











23 .05. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Botanichesky Sad station construction site.




27 .05. 2016.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> The wind barriers, the roof, and the pillars all look very nice together. And the translucent green is very cheerful.


Since the station uses cheap polycarbonate for roofing, it appears not delightful and looking like a typical Russian _dacha_-style greenhouse, which is pretty inappropriate for the architecture of the central business district.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

dars-dm said:


> Since the station uses cheap polycarbonate for roofing, it appears not delightful and looking like a typical Russian _dacha_-style greenhouse, which is pretty inappropriate for the architecture of the central business district.


Didn't know it was cheap polycarbonate. Still looks better than a lot of the things I've seen around the world.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Moscow City CBD station.








27 .05. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Botanichesky sad station construction site.















2 .06. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Near Botanichesky sad:





15 .06. 2016.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Pastiches Siemens train in trial operation!










3 .07. 2016.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Trial runs today on Andreevsky bridge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWjCAISWf0w


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Siemens trains are a very typical design. They remember me the S-bahn (suburban) trains of german cities.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^
Exactly. MKZD has the same concept as S-Bahn in Germany, btw. And also, it's a great progress, because russian trains of previous generations are a lot worse.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

by rajon_pride from livejournal
http://rajon-pride.livejournal.com/42359.html

25th july

Cherkizovskaya

Station building



























Sokol'nicheskaya metro line 1 connection under construction









Platforms









More of station building


Izmailovsky Park




























Sokolinaya gora (Falcon's hill)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

by BluesMaker from livejournal
http://bluesmaker.livejournal.com/209831.html

Dubrovka, 22nd july


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Kutuzovskaya by levaniX



levaniX said:


> Южная часть платформы Кутузово. 26.07


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Vladykino by swatded



swatded said:


> *29.07.16*
> 
> Владыкино


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Novopeschanaya by manualrus

_clickable_


manualrus said:


> 30/07/2016 "Новопесчаная"
> 
> (кликабельно)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Delovoy Center by me

_click to enlarge_

1.


2.


3.


4.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

by BluesMaker from livejournal
http://bluesmaker.livejournal.com/209055.html

Belokamennaya 20th july


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Okruzhnaya by tuzhilin, 22nd july



tuzhilin said:


> Гостиничная с Окружной



by ovnours, 20 july



ovnours said:


> Гостиничная


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice to see all of these beautiful stations coming along. I still like that green "glass" tube.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Station in Karacharovo
Elevated. With two more underground stations under construction underneath it.

by gen-shtab from livejournal
http://gen-shtab.livejournal.com/15532.html


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^
очень впечатляет/Very impressive! 
Moscow really is huuuge!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

coth said:


> Station in Karacharovo
> Elevated. With two more underground stations under construction underneath it.
> 
> by gen-shtab from livejournal
> http://gen-shtab.livejournal.com/15532.html


And served by ICE-1 trains, apparently.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

00Zy99 said:


> And served by ICE-1 trains, apparently.


And posted by a user who has the Ribbon of Saint George in his/her signature. Oh the irony!


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> And posted by a user who has the Ribbon of Saint George in his/her signature. Oh the irony!


There is a problem? ICE-1 was developed by the Nazis?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Blackhavvk said:


> There is a problem? ICE-1 was developed by the Nazis?


No, its just rather amusing because the ICE-1 has never run to Moscow (to my knowledge), and since its being retired, it never will. It is also an intercity high-speed train, and not a commuter train. Its just the same as posting a TGV or a Shinkansen. 

Moscow isn't the only place to do this-an airport near London recently put a picture of the Dubai Metro into a plan for a local people-mover (pretending it was their's).


----------



## Sameboat (Jan 2, 2013)

Speaking of misplaced train model in CG render:
https://youtu.be/k574bSYlRNQ?t=87


----------



## mamadoo (Oct 6, 2008)

Which type of rolling stock will run on Moscow Circle Railway. 

Lastochka?









ЭД4?









ЭГ2Тв?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

That would be the Lastochka, I think.

Never seen the middle one before. Anyone know anything about it? It looks like it is made for somewhat longer distances.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

00Zy99 said:


> That would be the Lastochka, I think.
> 
> Never seen the middle one before. Anyone know anything about it? It looks like it is made for somewhat longer distances.


Yes, the line will be used Lastochka. However, there is a possibility that Ivolga (last picture) will replace them in a few years. Then Lastochka will go to suburban railway. The second image is a train running on a commuter train. It further modifications are still very old trains. There is the latest modification of this train:










Sorry Google translate


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Woonsocket54 said:


> And posted by a user who has the Ribbon of Saint George in his/her signature. Oh the irony!


What's your problem? Saint George ribbon doesn't have anything to do with Nazi and WWII. It's in use much longer for centuries.

And unlike narrow-minded west that stuck in mind and past, Russians does distinguish Nazi and Germany, and Napoleon and France. Russians had not problems with Germans even 10 years after war.

Not that far away, it will be operated by Siemens trains.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ploshchad Gagarina station entrance:
http://russos.livejournal.com/1330627.html#cutid1


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ered-for-moscow-ring-railway.html?channel=529
> 
> *Final EMU delivered for Moscow Ring Railway*
> Friday, August 26, 2016
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

All the trains are already delivered?

That's good. A sure sign that service is about to start soon.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*Vladykino*
https://vk.com/mck_mkzd?z=album-102972630_235464400


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

PDF map

https://yadi.sk/i/ZbNR1iWAudbe8


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Vlad glint station construction site.

















10 .08. 2016 .


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Unfortunately, I can´t open the pdf map of Coth...
Is there any error?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Seem to be deleted. Probably undergoing last minute changes. Hope they still rename the line and some stations.




https://yadi.sk/i/FRIZlDqrugUYF


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

A flyover across Vilgelma Pika street.



22 .08. 2016.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice and ambisious project.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Botanichesky Sad station.

















25 .08. 2016.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Will there be free transfers to and from the metro?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

00Zy99 said:


> Will there be free transfers to and from the metro?


Yes, within 90 minutes from validation of ticket.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

MCC Kutuzovskaya
МЦК Кутузовская


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Across oddly station.

Автозаводская.





2 .09. 2016 .


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Okruzhnaya station, transfer corridor.







3 .09. 2016 .


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

Today is opening. There will be opened 26 of 31 planned stations of the Moscow Central Ring. The stations named "Sokolinaya Gora" ("Falcon's Hill"), "Dubrovka" ("Oakwood"), "Zorge" ("Richard Sorge"), "Panfilovskaya" ("Ivan Panfilov") and "Koptevo" will be opened till the end of year.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*Lokomotiv*












Riding the MCC


*Avtozavodskaya*


*ZIL*
\

The Moskva




*Krymskaya*


*Ploshad Gagarina*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

MCC has been officially opened today






ZIL





Business Centre (Moscow IBC)





















Kutuzovskaya


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you very much.

Working now.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

Loving it! When are all metro connections expected to be complete?

Btw, Is aw that ridership stands at 2 mil in the first 10 days, as per the RZD website.



> In the first 10 days after passenger traffic began on the Moscow Central Ring, 1.92 million passengers used the modern Lastochka electric trains.
> 
> The largest volume of passenger traffic was recorded at the stops Kutuzovskaya, with 156,000 passengers, Luzhniki, with 148,000, Baltisk (142,000) and Vladykino (134,000).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

Gulliver1.93m said:


> Today is opening.


Well, the one-month period of free ride by MCC is ended today. The average daily passenger traffic was about 200,000. From now, you should to pay for ride by MCC. The free transfer from MCC to Metro and visa versa is available within 90 minutes from validation of tricket.



Gulliver1.93m said:


> There will be opened 26 of 31 planned stations of the Moscow Central Ring. The stations named "Sokolinaya Gora" ("Falcon's Hill"), "Dubrovka" ("Oakwood"), "Zorge" ("Richard Sorge"), "Panfilovskaya" ("Ivan Panfilov") and "Koptevo" will be opened till the end of year.


Also, MCC stations "Sokolinaya Gora" ("Falcon's Hill") and "Dubrovka" ("Oakwood") were opened today. Three remaining stations named "Zorge" ("Richard Sorge"), "Panfilovskaya" ("Ivan Panfilov") and "Koptevo" will be opened till the end of year.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Gulliver1.93m said:


> Also, MCC stations "Sokolinaya Gora" ("Falcon's Hill") and "Dubrovka" ("Oakwood") were opened today. Three remaining stations named "Zorge" ("Richard Sorge"), "Panfilovskaya" ("Ivan Panfilov") and "Koptevo" will be opened till the end of year.


_Koptevo _station opens 2016.12.31.

http://www.m24.ru/articles/120582

According to Moscow city government, daily ridership is 250,000-260,000.

Busiest station is _Ploshchad Gagarina_ ("Gagarin Square"), with weekday ridership at 25,800. This is also the sole underground station. In second place is _Vladykino _(18,300 weekday ridership). In third place is _Botanicheskiy Sad_ ("Botanical Garden") (17,700 weekday ridership).

http://dt.mos.ru/presscenter/news_department/detail/4065855.html


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

Woonsocket54 said:


> _Koptevo _station opens 2016.12.31.
> 
> http://www.m24.ru/articles/120582


 This article says that Koptevo station is going to be open on October 31 (i.e. in coming Monday), not in December. The two remaining station are planned to be opened in November.



ovnours said:


> Koptevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Gulliver1.93m said:


> This article says that Koptevo station is going to be open on October 31 (i.e. in coming Monday), not in December. The two remaining station are planned to be opened in November.


Oops, that's what I meant. It will open on Halloween.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Late word - Koptevo station was not opened today:
http://tv.rbc.ru/archive/main_news/581702e49a7947911ff1efdc


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Late word - Koptevo station was not opened today:
> http://tv.rbc.ru/archive/main_news/581702e49a7947911ff1efdc


This article states that the station did not open because it remains incomplete. In that case, they must be really behind because many other stations on this ring line opened with critical infrastructure incomplete (e.g., escalators, pedestrian connections to metro lines, etc.).


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

±1 month, doesn't really matter. it was built just in few months.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This article states that the station did not open because it remains incomplete. In that case, they must be really behind because many other stations on this ring line opened with critical infrastructure incomplete (e.g., escalators, pedestrian connections to metro lines, etc.).


There are different degrees of unavailability. Of course, the lack of working escalators and pedestrian transfers are not good things, but they are not so crucial elements of infrastructure which necessary for opening (especially if they can be completed during one month since the opening). However, some elements of infrastructure are crucial as they connected with safety of passengers.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

*Koptevo station was opened today.*










https://vk.com/mck_mkzd?w=wall-102972630_30708


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

We can rename the thread to 
*MOSCOW | MKZD | MCC | Moscow Central Circle*
or, if fits
*MOSCOW | MKZD | MCC | Line 14 | Moscow Central Circle*


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

More pictures from here
http://mostransit.livejournal.com/4948.html

Typical just good looking MKZD vestibule. Cladding still isn't finished.


----------



## pashazz (Jan 2, 2012)

coth said:


> We can rename the thread to
> *MOSCOW | MKZD | MCC | Moscow Central Circle*
> or, if fits
> *MOSCOW | MKZD | MCC | Line 14 | Moscow Central Circle*


I have this ⑭ on my custom fancy keyboard layout if it doesn't. Use it, I like how it corresponds with metro maps.


----------



## charmers (May 30, 2016)

U mnye boproci po-anglieskii amerikanskii yestb

1. How long have the station names/signage included both English and Russian?

2. If I were an <<English-only>> person needing to get information at the information kiosks, will the person working there speak--and know--English well?

3. If one has NO understanding of Russian, are there enough English-speaking Muscovites who can help?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

charmers said:


> U mnye boproci po-anglieskii amerikanskii yestb
> 
> 1. How long have the station names/signage included both English and Russian?


At MCC, the information at all signs are dubbed at both languages (as well as audio information at the trains). At Metro, the situation is mixed - some stations has signs with information at both languages (mainly in the centre of city), but some stations still has no such signatures.



charmers said:


> 2. If I were an <<English-only>> person needing to get information at the information kiosks, will the person working there speak--and know--English well?


The vast majority of working personnel are middle-age and old people who studied at Soviet times when there was no necessary in learning English. So, I doubt that they will help it. 



charmers said:


> 3. If one has NO understanding of Russian, are there enough English-speaking Muscovites who can help?


Well, if you will try to speak with youth people (who have at least some basic skills of English language), your chances to get help will be higher.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

There are special info stands, there are info kiosks and there are ticket machines.


----------



## charmers (May 30, 2016)

Gulliveri....

Thanx for the response I do know some Russki and I regularly talk to my native-born Bulgarian friend now living in germaniye


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Zorge station has opened. The last unopened stop, Panfilovskaya, will open within the course of the next week.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/stantsiia-zorghie-otkrylas-na-mtsk


----------



## Gulliver1.93m (Jul 22, 2016)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Zorge station has opened. The last unopened stop, Panfilovskaya, will open within the course of the next week.
> 
> https://stroi.mos.ru/news/stantsiia-zorghie-otkrylas-na-mtsk


Good news!


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally some benches have been installed upon the entrance to Shell epoch station.

подпиздринец by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

3 .10. 2018.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Finally some benches have been installed upon the entrance to Shell epoch station.


This is a reference to Shelepikha station, on the west side of Moscow.

Here is some news over the past few days:

Headways (intervals between trains) will be shortened to 4 minutes in 2019.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/intierval-miezhdu-poiezdami-mtsk-sokratiat-do-4-minut-v-2019-ghodu

Leningradskaya railway station was rebuilt to be closer to Streshnevo MCC station. Apparently the new Leningradskaya platforms are now open, and transfer between Leningraskaya and MCC takes four minutes. There is also a connection to Voykovskaya metro station (line 2). Leningraskaya station is a commuter rail station with service to Rizhskiy railway station, just north of central Moscow.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/novaia-platforma-lieninghradskaia-otkrylas-na-rizhskom-napravlienii-mzhd

http://mzd.rzd.ru/news/public/ru?ST...fererLayerId=3941&refererPageId=704&id=115143


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ photos of new Leningradskaya platforms from Russian forum



ovnours said:


> Ленинградская открылась


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This is a reference to Shelepikha station, on the west side of Moscow.
> 
> Here is some news over the past few days:
> 
> ...


The new station will later be part of MCD projects RER-like system of trains connecting Moscow with boroughs nearby and running every 4 - 10 minutes (metro-like).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2018.11.07 saw record ridership (501,000)

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/mtsk-ustanovilo-novyi-riekord-po-pierievozkie-passazhirov-2


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Commuter rail and Aeroexpress (to Domodedovo Airport) platforms have opened at Verkhnie Kotly, with connection to MCC.




































































































source: https://stroi.mos.ru/news/platforma-vierkhniie-kotly-otkrylas-dlia-passazhirov


----------



## ArtNouveau (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys. Is there a thread specific to Moscow Central Diameters? I’m interested in learning more about this huge project


----------



## Izus67 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ In russian section:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955327&page=83


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

February pics of Streshnyevo station:

213_6053 by Sergey NCD, on Flickr

Go here to see more https://ncd2010.livejournal.com/481206.html

You can see there transfer to Leningradskaya station (MCD-2 line) being constructed.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A daily passenger record for the MCC was set at some point between 2019.02.18 and 2019.02.22 - 523,000 passengers.

http://mzd.rzd.ru/news/public/ru?STRUCTURE_ID=12&layer_id=4069&refererLayerId=3307&id=115426


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

20.03.2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

My fav MCC part





23 .03. 2019.

I was surprised by the way by the headways on Saturday: they were definitely under 4 minutes.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Luzhniki station evening pictures.

Вечерние снимки на 14 линии.













3 .04. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

MCD-1 near Petrovsko-Razumovskaya station.





21 .04. 2019.


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Some of the most prolific parts of the MCD project, currently under construciton:

The new Slavyansky Bulvar station (MCD2) in western Moscow, with a direct subway connection to a station of the same name on line 3.



Kirgam said:


> *06 июня 2019*
> 
> С пешмоста у Славбульвара.


Penyagino and Volokolamskaya stations further down the line, west OF Moscow this time.



Via108 said:


> Строительство новой платформы Пенягино (Пойма) МЦД-2
> 
> 1. Оригинал
> 
> ...


Ostafyevo station south of Moscow.



raisonnable said:


>


Some rumors coming out about the biggest bottleneck of the whole project, the Kalanchevskaya branch in east central Moscow. In order to handle the traffic, it needs to be expanded to 4 tracks, but it goes through dense turn of the century housing. Apparently it can be done with no harm to buildings, but some people are saying that the line will be covered to reduce noise and possibly bring much needed public space to a neighborhood that's lacking in it. My personal opinion is if they are willing to connect the Kiev radius to the rest of the network via expensive overpasses around the Moscow Business District, they could go through with this as well.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

BadHatter said:


> My personal opinion is if they are willing to connect the Kiev radius to the rest of the network via expensive overpasses around the Moscow Business District, they could go through with this as well.


So, there are building two additional tracks, next circle railway. Just as I thought:
https://russos.livejournal.com/1467261.html#cutid1


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup that source has a really good rundown on the whole MIBC connector project


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

dimlys1994 said:


> So, there are building two additional tracks, next circle railway. Just as I thought:
> https://russos.livejournal.com/1467261.html#cutid1



So, there will be two parallel river railway bridges?


Ghostpoet


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup


Kirgam said:


> *02 июня 2019*
> 
> Позавчера, строят мост МЦД у ММДЦ.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The map design pattern for the Moscow Central Diameters has been released.

The map is visible here (look for lines "D1" and "D2")

http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/map/desktop/

A simplified diagram, also showing the ring lines and the outer beltway









https://www.mos.ru/mayor/themes/2299/5869050/

Apparently they are using Latin and not Cyrillic letters for the line designations:









https://stroi.mos.ru/news/k-zapusku-piervykh-mtsd-zamieniat-navighatsiiu-v-mietro

Also, here are some station renders:

D2 Volokolamskaya









D2 Kuryanovo










D2 Shchyukinskaya


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line diagrams

D1 - http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/img/passport-mcd-1.png










D2 - http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/img/passport-mcd-2.png










D3 - http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/img/Паспорт_МЦД3_black (1).png










D4 - http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/img/Паспорт_МЦД4_black (1).png










D5 - http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/img/Паспорт_МЦД5_black (1).png










http://mcd.mosmetro.ru/


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Since this is rarely active I might as well do a long post outlining what exactly is going on with Moscow commuter rail. This whole MCD (Moscow Central Diameters) project is a comprehensive program to modernize commuter rail and to better connect satellite cities.

At the moment, commuter rail is facing several key issues.

1) Old trains. The majority of the rolling stock consists of the ED4M series from the 90's, which is mostly a facelift of the ER2 commuter train design from the 60's. They're poorly maintained, accelerate rather slowly (meaning they go pretty slow within city limits) and the interior is outdated. There are only 2 doors at each end of the carriage, there is not enough standing room and often no AC.












2) Inadequate number and poor condition of city platforms. Most of them are pretty bare-bones. Some lines can be better connected to ground transport, new subway links, the surroundings neighborhoods in general (there is a lot of derelict industry around the railways). Not to mention that many of the big stations in the city and the suburbs are surrounded by all sorts of cheap shacks selling god knows what, making for a pretty terrible public space and leaving a poor impression on passengers. Commuter trains are unpopular to say the least.












3)Systemic organization. Firstly, there needs to be better separation between commuter traffic and auxiliary services like long distance trains, intercity expresses and cargo traffic. There is too much traffic and the tracks are overcapacity. Second of all, the scheduling is very outdated, with large intervals outside rush hour and a sizable break in the afternoon. This keeps commuter rail as an exclusively suburban method of transportation and doesn't allow muscovites to use the system to get around the city itself. Third of all, Moscow city proper is split into 3 zones, meaning it is much cheaper to get out as soon as you hop over the beltway and leads to overcrowding of the closest subway stations. Finally, commuter rail runs on its own ticketing system separate from the rest of Moscow's public transport. Those who do stay on further have no choice but to go to the terminus, meaning they also crowd the subways in the city center if they need to go anywhere else.

The MCD offers the following solutions. Note that the MCD project is a long term one, with MCD1 and MCD2 set to come online next year, so these upgrades will come about gradually as well. It is very likely that even with the launch of the first 2 lines, platforms will still be under construction.

1) New rolling stock. MCD will use the new Russian EG2Tv "Ivolga" trains. They have 2 centered doors, a huge amount of standing room and all the modern amenities from bike stations to USB ports on every seat. Maintenance shouldn't be an issue since there are going to be new train yards coming and the manufacturer has is obligated under contract to repair the trains as needed (this is a departure from the Soviet system where maintenance was fully the responsibility of whatever local workforce is available).



SHERIDAN.m said:


> Ещё фотки новой Иволги


2) Existing platforms will be renovated and some new stations will be built. Using MCD1 as an example, we can see how minor platforms like Khlebnikovo will get a facelift, major stations like Okruzhnaya are tied to other modes of transport (in this case the MCC) and new stations like Slavyanskiy Bulvar connect the line to new subway stations. 

Khlebnikovo



suna said:


>


Okruzhnaya












Slavyansky Bulvar



Kirgam said:


> *10 сентября 2019*
> 
> Неделю спустя у Славбульвара.


3) To deal with the busy traffic, each branch will eventually be given 4 tracks to work with, and the Yaroslavskiy branch will have 5. MCD trains will run on their own dedicated (or mostly dedicated) tracks from the nearby satellite cities and suburbs. Long distance commuter, express and overnight trains will run to the terminus stations in the city center, MCD trains will not do that. That way each diameter can go from one end of the city to another. There is adequate track to do in the vicinity of the major train terminals, however some bottlenecks remain that will need to be sorted out. Right now most of the work and concrete plans are around MCD1 and MCD2 that don't have this problem. One of the bottlenecks, the connector between the Kiev branch and the rest of the system is currently UC as you can see further up in this thread. Scheduling wise, operating hours will be synched with the metro, 4:30 am to 1 am. The project promises a maximum interval of 15 minutes. Just a few days ago the mayor's office released the official tariffs. Taking the MCD anywhere within the Moscow Beltway (MKAD) costs as much as a single subway trip (38 rub), with a free transfer to any subway or MCC station. Taking the MCD to/from the near suburbs (where MCD trains terminate) costs 45 rub + a free transfer to the subway and MCC in Moscow. Taking the traditional commuter train from somewhere far away like Sergiev Posad costs 45 rub + 23 rub per zone, however unlike before you get the free transfer as well. What's still unknown is how other tickets will work, since this scheme is for the e-wallet system. Personally, whenever I'm in town, I prefer to buy the 60 trip option or the monthly unlimited ticket for my troika card (subway+ground transport card). If it turns out these tickets don't work with the MCD I'll have to get another card and use it as an e-wallet. I think it would've been preferable to have 1 zone for Moscow and the immediate surroundings, but the immediate surroundings are part of another federal subject (which hasn't financially contributed to this project whatsoever I might add). Frankly a zone barrier like that might even help curb the appetite of some greedy developers who thrive in those suburbs (calling them suburbs feels weird they're very urban and dense).

MCD1 Odintsovo - Lobnya












MCD2 Nakhabino - Podolsk












Tariff map, dark blue being the central zone within the MKAD, light blue being the immediate suburbs and the rest being considered a "distant commute".












To wrap this up, our own forum member dmrog did a trip all along the western half of MCD1, shows just how much work is going on right now and definitely shows that the mayor's plans on further implementation of this system are too optimistic on the deadlines (which isn't unusual same thing happened with the subway construction). Doesn't really matter as long as it gets built in the end :cheers:



tirl said:


> Odintsovo - Nemchinovka (Одинцово - Немчиновка)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

The last major project relating to the MCC is the process of integrating it with commuter rail. Because the MCC was used as a purely industrial railroad for decades, nearby rail transport is actually quite far from it. While doing anything to the subway is way too expensive at this time (and probably a huge waste of resources lets be fair), overground rail platforms are more easily manipulated. The process has been slowly going on for the past 3 years, and is set to finish this year. The following is an outline and a lot of it will be reposts of things already posted here, but hopefully in a more comprehensive fashion.

First of all, lets look at a map. Starting clockwise at the non-cluttered yellow bit, we have *Leningradskaya - Streshnevo (MCC)*, followed by *NATI - Likhobory (MCC)*, *Okruzhnaya*, *Severyanin - Rostokino (MCC)*, *Frezer - Andronovka (MCC)*, *Karacharovo - Nizhegorodskaya (MCC)*, *Novokhokhlovskaya*, *Verkhnie Kotly*, *Kutuzovskaya* and *Testovskaya - Delovoy Tsentr (MCC)*.












*Leningradskaya - Streshnevo (MCC)*



ovnours said:


> Leningradskaya






Properly integrated as of June 27th.














raisonnable said:


>


*NATI - Likhobory (MCC)*






Not a good image, but helps to see where the MCC is in relation to the platform (top right).












Urban renewal planned












*Okruzhnaya*

This is a big one, the entire station was put on an overpass, is currently more or less hooked up to the MCC and the nearby subway stop. Since the MCD project has begun, it was decided to add 2 more tracks to the station, and integration with surrounding transport is on hold, to put it lightly.

Original plan












Pics from when the platform was first opened last year, you can still see the old track layout in the 3rd photo


































In this drone footage from June you can see that the concourse is still an appendix and the new platform is under construction






*Severyanin - Rostokino (MCC)*



Woonsocket54 said:


> Severyanin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Integrated via underpass























*Frezer - Andronovka (MCC)*

Stations connected via a series of too many stairs. Frezer station was rebuilt in the 2000's and is close enough to the MCC that it doesn't need to be reconstructed as of now. Hopefully with the MCD project they come up with something better this feels like an awfully cheap solution.























And then 50 meters onward under a gallery to protect from the elements is the underpass to Frezer. 












*Karacharovo - Nizhegorodskaya (MCC)*

This is a big one, all new subway and railway stations. Overall render below. MCC on top, the big pavilions below lead to the subway and the underground concourse to the trains.












New escalator galleries UC












Overview























*Novokhokhlovskaya*



Woonsocket54 said:


> A new station opened earlier this month on a radial line from Kursky vokzal - Novokhokhlovskaya station. This one is between the existing Kalitniki and Tekstil'shchiki station. This new station provides an interchange to the identically named station on the Moscow Central Circle line.
> 
> Central Circle is on the upper level; radial station is on the lower level.
> 
> ...


*Verkhnie Kotly*

Another brand new railway station. While technically integrated with the MCC just due to its proximity, questions remain. There was a whole pavilion built just for this purpose and it remains unused. This station seems like a confusing mess of walkways and small pavilions where as realistically this place needs a large encompassing pavilion. 












The station itself is pretty nice though, it's also a stop for the airport express train to DME.



Woonsocket54 said:


> Commuter rail and Aeroexpress (to Domodedovo Airport) platforms have opened at Verkhnie Kotly, with connection to MCC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, for the last 2, *Kutuzovskaya* and *Testovskaya - Delovoy Tsentr (MCC)*.

Originally, there was not going to be a connection from the Kiev branch to the MCC, but the MCD project is going to connect the Kiev branch to the rest of the railway network via tracks going parallel to the MCC. As such, there is now a Kutuzovskaya MCD station planned that will link up with the existing Kutuzovskaya MCC. From this POV below, the MCC station is towards the bottom.












Testovskaya is less concrete. At the moment it's quite a walk away from Delovoy Tsentr MCC. Recent MCD renders show that the new MCD station is going to be built right in-between the two, and maybe act as a sort of concourse. From this POV, the big green thing is the MCC station, the orange is the planned MCD station and in the distance, located perpendicularly to both of these, is Testovskaya.


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

Great project outline map, unfortunately it's all in Russian so I'll have to explain it a bit.

Zoomable version here












Subway integration map, fantastically messy

This map shows the diameters themselves (D 1 through 5), the MCC in the shape of a red circle and existing commuter trains as thin brown lines. Airports are also displayed. In the legend below, it says that D1 & D2 are launching stage 1 in 2019, but in fine print below it says that all construction to be finished by 2024. D3 is said to launch in 2022, D4 in 2024 and D5 is currently going through the design stage. 

Personally, I wouldn't pay too much attention to D3-5, there's no work being done there yet and I think we are going to see a lot of changes with the finished product. There is one exception, but I'll touch on it later.

White is the Moscow city border (albeit warped, they actually bulge a lot more south) and beige is the Moscow Region (a separate federal subject). The map doesn't specify, but I believe the thin beige line crossing some of Moscow is the Moscow beltway (MKAD). In places where there is no thin beige line, the MKAD serves as the border itself. This is important as everything inside the beltway is one tariff zone where as everything onwards to the MCD terminus is another (with more zones past the terminus).

Stations enclosed in a green oval are entirely new, and next to them is the year of completion. Stations enclosed in a dashed oval are possible future stations. Stations marked with the little construction dude are under reconstruction spearheaded by RZD. Stations marked with the blue leaf are stations that will receive a face-lift from the Central Suburban Passenger Company (ЦППК). I've listed the new stations below: 

*D1 going west to east*

Славянский бульвар - Slavyanskiy Bulvar - 2019 , Дмитровская - Dmitrovskaya - 2020 , Петровско-Разумовская - Petrovsko-Razumovskaya - 2020 , Илимская - Ilimskaya - 2024

*D2 going north to south*

Пойма - Poyma - 2019 , Волоколамская - Volokolamskaya - 2020 , Щукинская - Shchukinskaya - 2019 , Дмитровская - Dmitrovskaya - 2024 , Марьина Роща - Maryina Roshcha - 2020 , Печатники - Pechatniki - 2020 , Курьяново - Kuryanovo - 2019 , Котляково - Kotlyakovo - 2020 , Остафьево - Ostafyevo - 2019

*D3 going north to south*

Ховрино-2 - Khovrino 2 - 2020 , Петровско-Разумовская - Petrovsko-Razumovskaya - 2024

*D4 going west to east*

Санино - Sanino - 2020 , Аминьевская - Aminyevskaya - 2020 , Минская - Minskaya - 2021 , Поклонная Гора - Poklonnaya Gora - 2022 
, Камушки - Kamushki - 2022 , Ермакова Роща - Ermakova Roshcha - 2022 , Марьина Роща - Maryina Roshcha - 2020

*D5 going north to south*

Печатники - Pechatniki - 2020 , Курьяново - Kuryanovo - 2019 

*New non-MCD stations*

Северный Терминал - Severnyy Terminal - 2021 , Рублёво-Архангельское - Rublyovo-Arkhangelskoye - 2022 , Новорижская - Novorizhskaya - 2022

Besides D1 & D2, There is a LOT of work going on around Kamushki station. This is presumably because RZD really needs this connector, as at the moment the only way to get trains from the Kiev line elsewhere is to use the MCC which is only consists of 2 tracks in this part of town. There were a lot of details on this project posted further up the thread, but I'll repost a general plan anyway.



dimlys1994 said:


> So, there are building two additional tracks, next to the circle railway. Just as I thought:
> https://russos.livejournal.com/1467261.html#cutid1


 Someone did us all a huge favor and flew a drone over the whole thing. You can see the new D1 bridge over the Moscow river and that a lot of columns have already gone up for the D4 overpass.



paschkov said:


> Source





Kirgam said:


> *29th August 2019*


*D1 Долгопрудная - Dolgoprudnaya*



tuzhilin said:


> 20190906_173408 by Yuriy Tuzhilin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*D1 Сетунь - Setun*



raisonnable said:


> Source


*D2 Нахабино - Nakhabino*



raisonnable said:


> Source


*D2 Остафьево - Ostafyevo*



raisonnable said:


> Source


*D2 Новодачная - Novodachnaya (new MCD brand design)*



raisonnable said:


> Source


*D2 Щукинская - Shchukinskaya*



Kirgam said:


> *22nd August 2019*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of "Moscow Central Diameters" (RER-type regional rail) platforms at Slavyanskiy Boulevard station. Cross-post from Russian forum



Kirgam said:


> *02 октября 2019*
> 
> С пешмоста у Славбульвара.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Train headways (intervals between trains) will be reduced to 4 minutes by end of November.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/intierval...hiek-na-mtsk-sokratitsia-do-chietyriekh-minut


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Moscow boldly remaking itself.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

With the MCD under construction and opening soon, will old commuter lines be cancelled?
i.e. Will the MCD replace some current services? Will the non-MCD services be changed to so they handle the non-MCD need better once all the MCD lines are open?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Two first MCD lines were opened yesterday:
https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-11-21/...kpTzHgCRet1sw1vLRpMKnOOfYnzJlxBUl4pcNrSK0Zzx0
https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/21/11/2019/5dd6708c9a79477d935a2471


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

MCD update - two more stations opened on D2 this weekend- Penyagino and Volokolamskaya (interchange with line 3):
https://ria.ru/20191123/1561500230.html
https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/2948425


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Due to ticketing issues happened during first days of operation, MCD is now free to ride for 2 weeks.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Swede said:


> With the MCD under construction and opening soon, will old commuter lines be cancelled?
> i.e. Will the MCD replace some current services? Will the non-MCD services be changed to so they handle the non-MCD need better once all the MCD lines are open?


The MCD in Moscow is like what the Overground is to London.

Most of the London Overground lines used to be some of the most run-down lines in the city.

The North/West London, GOBLIN and Watford DC lines used to be run by Silverlink, which was notorious for old trains and awful frequencies.

The East London line used to be run by the A60/A62 stock trains that first came into service in 1961.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Construction of a flyover of the upcoming MCD D4 line that will pass over MCC (line 14) and the junction at Moscow City CBD.



16 .12. 2019.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

D1.

Fili station.























































14 .12. 2019.


----------



## Nikomoto (Feb 27, 2018)

21.12.2019 Construction MCD


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Ostaf'yevo station on line D2 of the Moscow Central Diameters is supposed to open this year. With just one day left in the year, it's not clear if they'll make the deadline.

The latest press release from last week says they're getting ready for opening (https://www.mos.ru/news/item/67445073/).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ Ostaf'yevo (romanized as "Ostafevo") station opened 2020.01.23.

https://stroi.mos.ru/news/sierghiei-sobianin-otkryl-stantsiiu-ostaf-ievo-na-mtsd-2


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Fourteen "Moscow Central Diameters" stations will be renamed.










https://stroi.mos.ru/news/14-stantsii-na-mtsd-1-i-mtsd-2-pierieimienuiut-po-pros-bam-passazhirov


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> So, there are building two additional tracks, next circle railway. Just as I thought:
> Соединительная ветвь между Киевским и Смоленским направлениями ж/д


On 26th February, construction began on two future MCD-4 stations - Kamushki and Yermakova Roshcha. The first one will be one of the highest railway stations in Moscow - 35 m above the ground:


Новости | Московская ЖД


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> On 26th February, construction began on two future MCD-4 stations - Kamushki and Yermakova Roshcha. The first one will be one of the highest railway stations in Moscow - 35 m above the ground:
> 
> 
> Новости | Московская ЖД


Video on MCD-4 construction around Moscow City district and new railway bridge for MCD-1:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

coth said:


>


Are these freight tracks in front of the entrance operational?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

D1 construction of tracks and stations between Vodniki and Beskudnikovo

0:15 - Vodniki under construction. Will have only D1 station. Commuter station will be demolished.
2:00 - Dolgoprudnaya. Will have 2 island platforms for D1 and for suburban trains. Should be completed till the end of the year. Older station on 2:52 to be demolished.
4:50 - Novodachnaya.Opened a months ago. Will have one island platform for D1 only. Older commuter platform to be demolished once D1 will switch to own tracks.
8:55 - Mark. Place of future station. D1 only. Older station at 9:30 to be demolished.
10:33 - Lianozovo. Line 10 station under construction on the right. D1 station will be next to it. Will also have a stop for suburban trains. Older station at 11:35 will be demolished.
13:25 - Ilimskaya. Place of future station. D1 island platform only. 
13:35 - Beskudnikovo in the background. D1 station will be build further a bit.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

dimlys1994 said:


> Are these freight tracks in front of the entrance operational?


It's a dead end at the moment. But looks like will return to operational state in future. Though just few trains per week.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of fourth track between Mytishchi and Pushkino is completed. This will allow to increase number of trains on the route from 251 to 278 tpd. Upgrading is also releated with the future MCD-5 line:


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

dimlys1994 said:


> Construction of fourth track between Mytishchi and Pushkino is completed. This will allow to increase number of trains on the route from 251 to 278 tph. Upgrading is also releated with the future MCD-5 line:


tph? Trains per hour?

Ghostpoet


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ghostpoet said:


> tph? Trains per hour?
> 
> Ghostpoet


Indeed


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

dimlys1994 said:


> Construction of fourth track between Mytishchi and Pushkino is completed. This will allow to increase number of trains on the route from 251 to 278 tph. Upgrading is also releated with the future MCD-5 line:


trains per day


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Reconstruction of Michurinets station on Kievskaya line (and future MCD-4 service) is completed:


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Can you add a map to post 1, atop or replacing it

```
[url=https://i.imgur.com/oMN5ZSu.jpeg][img width=1280px]https://i.imgur.com/oMN5ZSu.jpeg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

coth said:


> Can you add a map to post 1, atop or replacing it
> 
> ```
> [url=https://i.imgur.com/oMN5ZSu.jpeg][img width=1280px]https://i.imgur.com/oMN5ZSu.jpeg[/img][/url]
> ```


Done it


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-4 construction between Kutuzovskaya and Ermakova Roscha.
by kosh_marius
2:35 - Kutuzovkaya in the background. D4 station is not under construction yet. Bridge over Moskva river.
3:00 - Kamushki station
5:00 - Ermakova Roscha. Place of future D1 and D4 stations.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-2 and BKL between Tekstilshiki and Pechatniki
by kosh_marius
0:30 - Pechatniki BKL in front and MCD-2 on the back
2:30 - Tekstilshiki BKL on the left and MCD-2 will be on the right
7:55 - Pechatniki MCD-2
11:30 - Pechatniki BKL


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Kokoshkino MCD-4 by Burovik TV


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Kalanchyovskaya MCD-2 and MCD-4 by Егор Лазарев






Schukinskaya MCD-2 by AnVik Korzh


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Some ugly design for Sherbinka MCD-2
https://stroi.mos.ru/photo_lines/mt...a-krasno-sieryi-pieriekhod-chieriez-zh-d-puti


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Dolgoprudnaya MCD-1 opening
by bluesmaker
More by link Станция МЦД Долгопрудная (D1) после реконструкции

Still not fully completed. And remains of old station still to be demolished.

Two island platforms. One for MCD-1 surface metro line and one for suburban/commuter trains and general usage. Currently operating as two side platforms for general usage. Will switch onces the metro like is completed.

































































Details


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

MCD-4 construction:



rewer said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Khovrino station was opened today on the line, which will become MCD-3:









Как выглядит станция Ховрино будущего МЦД-3: фотолента


Около 15 станций на существующих и будущих московских центральных диаметрах (МЦД) построят или реконструируют по итогам 2020 года, сообщил мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин.




stroi.mos.ru


----------



## Generación93 (Feb 23, 2008)

The railway development in Russia is incredible, all exquisitely done.


----------



## KOTIKKEAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Generación93 said:


> The railway development in Russia is incredible, all exquisitely done.


...IN MOSCOW, but not in Russia. As they say in Russia - Moscow is not Russia...


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Zheleznodorozhnaya, D4

Demolition of old station building built in 1980's is completed.

by Sonic_Amiga








Железнодорожная







www.nashtransport.ru














by svi0105








Железнодорожная







www.nashtransport.ru















Platforms
by svi0105








Железнодорожная







www.nashtransport.ru


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Olgino (Ol'gino), D4
by Karo-shi




__





Ольгино







www.nashtransport.ru


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Kryukovo, D3


by Григорий Алексеевич (Grigory Alekseevich)








Крюково (Зеленоград)







www.nashtransport.ru











































by Emaus2








МЦД | Наземное метро | Ометрочивание ЖД


08.10.2022 ж/д путепровод МЦД-3 через главные пути Ярославского направления. Рижская D2.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Scherbinka, D2
by Журнал Транспортная Инфраструктура


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

D1, D4 
Belorusskaya - Okruzhnaya
by Дмитрий Гайдай (Dmitry Gaidai)

0:00 - Belorusskaya, D1 and D4
5:35 - Savyolovskaya, D1 and D4 (behind the camera). Construction not started, just approved recently.
10:15 - Dmitrovskaya, D1. Early preparations.
12:15 - Timiryazenskaya, D1
14:25 - Petrovsko-Razumoskaya, D1 (behind the camera, on hold, due to redesign) and D3 (construction not started yet)
16:30 - Okruzhnaya, D1


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Tekstilschiki, D2 render


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Begovaya, D1 and D4
Construction of temporal platforms.

by Дмитрий Гайдай








Беговая







www.nashtransport.ru


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Planned network

full size


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1665351073880-png.3956090/


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Kryukovo and Malino, D3, HSR-1
by kosh_marius

0:00 - Kryukovo
4:25 - Malino (to be demolished and rebuilt)
5:40 - Viaduct, where D3 will be switching from right to left-handed.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

D2 and D4, central east section
by kosh_marius

0:00 - Mar'ina Roscha
2:35 - Rizhskaya
3:15 - temporal platform
3:40 - infrastructure and trackage between Rizhskaya and Kalanchyovskaya. Right half is MCD. Left half is HSR-1.
5:05 - Kalanchyovskaya
5:30 - viaducts, cutouts and trackage between Kalanchyovskaya and Kurskaya near completion
7:15 - Kurskaya
9:00 - additional bridges over Yauza river
9:30 - Serp i Molot. Still awaiting legal processes for demolition.
10:40 - Kalanchyovskaya

bonuses
12:15 - D3 viaduct over D5
14:45 - Rizhskaya BKL (deep station) west entrance near completion. The line is likely to open at the end of the year or beginning of next year.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

MCD is definitely of the most colossal projects of urban railway development in Europe.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

New overpasses for a new diameter

Last weekend, we carried out the main work on the sliding of the overpass at the Malino station, moving it by 61 meters and installing an 830-ton structure 110 meters long on supports.

To assemble it, a temporary construction site was created near the station.

Next year, Malino will become part of the MCD-3, which will connect the Zelenogradsky district of Moscow and Ramenskoye near Moscow.

Diametrical trains will follow the overpass to Kryukovo, in the opposite direction - along one of the tracks below.

We are building 3 more overpasses and a tunnel on the MCD-3 line. We are building a new passenger infrastructure at the end stations of the diameter: a transport hub in Zelenograd and a bridge-concourse in Ramenskoye at the Hippodrome stopping point.

The launch of the diameter is scheduled for 2023.









Телеграмма РЖД


Новые путепроводы для нового диаметра В минувшие выходные провели основные работы по надвижке путепровода на станции Малино, переместив на 61 метр и установив на опоры 830-тонную конструкцию длиной 110 метров. Чтобы её собрать, возле станции была создана временная стройплощадка. В следующем...




t.me


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

*MVM (subsidiary of TMH) signed almost $1 bln contract with Moscow Metro state enterprise to deliver trains for MCD-3 and MCD-4.*








Московское метро купит поезда «Иволга» для МЦД-3 и МЦД-4 у «Метровагонмаша»


Московский метрополитен заключил контракт с «Метровагонмашем» на поставку поездов для третьего и четвертого маршрутов Московских центральных диаметров (МЦД-3 и МЦД-4). Об этом сообщила пресс-служба столичного департамента транспорта и развития дорожно-транспортной инфраструктуры Москвы...




www.mskagency.ru





Those will be Ivolga 3.0 (new modification) and Ivolga 4.0 (three-door version).


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

🔢 MCD-4: the first digital diameter

We continue to transfer the control of the Mosuzl train traffic to microprocessor centralization.

This makes it possible to ensure a minimum interval between trains with a high level of security, which is especially important on lines with heavy traffic.

At the Aprelevka — Zheleznodorozhnaya diameter, we are building new posts for station attendants, where we install modern equipment of domestic production.

The process of traffic control becomes more reliable, and the workplace of the station attendant becomes more comfortable.

The stations Krekshino and Tolstopaltsevo of the Kiev direction and Karacharovo, Kuskovo, Reutovo, Zheleznodorozhnaya, Stroika, Balashikha of the Gorky direction have already been transferred to the "digital".

It remains to modernize 7 more stations of the Kiev direction and 4 stations on lines in the center of Moscow forming a diameter.









Телеграмма РЖД


🔢 МЦД-4: первый цифровой диаметр Продолжаем переводить управление движением поездов Мосузла на микропроцессорную централизацию. ⏱ Это позволяет обеспечить минимальный интервал между поездами при высоком уровне безопасности, что особенно важно на линиях с интенсивным трафиком. На диаметре...




t.me


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-4, Kutuzovskaya
And Central Circle to MCD-4 interchange
two side platforms
island on the right is MCC platform

by Максим Андреевич (Maxim Andreevich)





🚊 «Кутузовская» МЦД-4 Продолжается.. | «Развитие Метрополитена и Транспорта в Москве» © | VK


🚊 «Кутузовская» МЦД-4 Продолжается возведение основных конструкций платформ и конкорса перехода на станцию МЦК.




vk.com


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-4, Peredelkino


https://stroi.mos.ru/news/stantsiia-pieriedielkino-poslie-riekonstruktsii-voidiet-v-sostav-mtsd-4


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-2, Scherbinka
by Доброжелатель (Dobrozhelatel')








Щербинка







www.nashtransport.ru


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-2/MCD-4, Maryina Roscha

by Сергофан (Sergofan)








Марьина Роща







www.nashtransport.ru


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-2/MCD-4/MCD-3/HSR-1, Rizhskaya.

by Дмитрий Гайдай (Dmitry Gaidai)








Рижская (Ржевская)







www.nashtransport.ru





Temporal platform for MCD-2. Demolition of old far platforms for MCD-3.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-3, Kryukovo
by d74mt








Крюково (Зеленоград)







www.nashtransport.ru





Preparation for demolition of next platform


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

⚒ We tell and show how the Kursk railway station is changing (https://www.rzd.ru/ru/9284/page/3102?id=278924 ) during the reconstruction

Kursky Railway Station is preparing to become a major transport hub for MC-2 and MCD-4. Now a new underground lobby with an area of 6 thousand square meters is being built here. Monolithic works have already been completed.

🔝 Upon completion of construction work, it will be a passenger space that meets all modern standards of comfort and safety. Here will appear:

▫ waiting room;
▫ sanitary rooms;
▫ escalators and elevators;
▫ barrier-free environment, etc.

We also built 3 new platforms in a monolithic way. We have already moved the paths to them and are mounting the contact network. We'll launch it soon.

It is necessary to reconstruct 4 more platforms and complete a new post for station attendants.

We will fully complete the reconstruction of the infrastructure of the Kursk railway station next year.









Телеграмма РЖД


⚒ Рассказываем и показываем, как меняется Курский вокзал в ходе реконструкции 🏗 Курский вокзал готовится стать крупным транспортным хабом для МЦД-2 и МЦД-4. Сейчас здесь строится новый подземный вестибюль площадью 6 тыс. кв. метров. Уже завершены монолитные работы. 🔝 По окончании строительных...




t.me


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Today, Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin (Мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин ) told that D4 “Kievsko-Gorkovsky" will be launched at the end of 2023.

To create this new transport artery with colleagues from Russian Railways, we are building a new connecting branch — readiness is already more than 60%. It will connect the Kiev and Gorky directions into a single route and allow passengers to travel from the west to the east of the city.

On the new connecting branch, three new suburban stations will open, built according to the standards of Moscow Transport, each of which will become part of the TPU and create new transfers:

Poklonnaya — transfer to the Solntsevskaya metro line
Kutuzovskaya — transfer to the MCC and Filevskaya metro line
🔹Testovskaya — transfer to D1, MCC, Filevskaya, Solntsevskaya metro lines and BCL

Now colleagues are working at these stations to make them as comfortable as possible: there will be platforms with full—length canopies, elevators and escalators, turnstiles and ticket offices - all according to the standards of Moscow transport. Soon passengers will be able to build dozens of new routes here, and residents of the nearest districts will have new points of the rail frame.

In addition to the stations, we are preparing infrastructure: we have already laid more than 5.8 km of rails, built a railway bridge across the Moskva River and are gradually updating pedestrian crossings. 

The development of Moscow's central diameters is one of the priorities set by Moscow Mayor Sergei Sobyanin. Already at the end of 2023, we will launch the longest diameter — “Kievsko-Gorkovsky", which will pass through seven metropolitan railway stations. Now we are preparing the infrastructure and working out tariffs for the new line. The diameter will allow residents of the capital and the cities of the Moscow region to build new through routes, more often choose urban transport for their daily trips. It is expected that about 455 thousand people will use the MCD-4 on a weekday, — Maxim Liksutov.









Дептранс Москвы


Сегодня Мэр Москвы Сергей Собянин рассказал о том, что D4 “Киевско-Горьковский" будет запущен в конце 2023 года. Для создания этой новой транспортной артерии с коллегами из РЖД строим новую соединительную ветвь — готовность уже более чем 60%. Она соединит Киевское и Горьковское направления в...




t.me


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Test trips of the Ivolga train modification 3.0. Externally, it is difficult to distinguish from version 2.0. The main difference is the number of windows between the doors in the head car. In general, the composition was made to increase speed. Structural maximum speed - 160 kilometers per hour against 120 for previous trains. This is a mandatory requirement for admission to traffic along the Leningrad direction, which will be part of MCD3.








Certification was delayed for half a year, as was the production of trains of the previous modification in general due to unscrupulous suppliers from Latvia and Switzerland. At the moment, all problems with Western components are almost solved. They have been replaced by analogues of Russian production, but some of them still need to be put into mass production. Modification 3.0 is also intermediate. Version 4.0 will appear next year. The main difference is the number of doors. Instead of 2 on each side of the car, there will be 3.


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Recently completed Okruzhnaya transport hub


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Blackhavvk said:


> Test trips of the Ivolga train modification 3.0. Externally, it is difficult to distinguish from version 2.0. The main difference is the number of windows between the doors in the head car. In general, the composition was made to increase speed. Structural maximum speed - 160 kilometers per hour against 120 for previous trains. This is a mandatory requirement for admission to traffic along the Leningrad direction, which will be part of MCD3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture. 
What is the train type ?
Thanks


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Pierre50 said:


> Nice picture.
> What is the train type ?
> Thanks


This is Ivolga train, a Russian design. You can read about some of its spec here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivolga_(train)

MCD-2 metro line features Ivolga trains up to 252 m long.


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great thanks


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

MCD-3, HSR-1
by kosh_marius

0:00 - Malino (to be rebuilt into one island-platform station)
0:45 - Viaduct for MCD-3 to switch from right-handed to left-handed way (Most of the line, from Ippodrom to Kalibroskaya and Malino to Kryukovo, it will be left-handed)
7:35 - Kryukovo

Little older part
14:30 - HSR-1 bridge over Moskva channel
18:25 - HSR-1 viaduct in Moscow

19:20 - Likhobory station in the background. To be rebuilt for MCD-3.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Track map. Little outdated, but still mostly as planned. Blue is HSR-1.

Full size


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/2537973_original-png.4268750/


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

D5 is not a single line here yet.
I wonder if D5 will have 4 tracks all along within Moscow city boundaries and until Mytishchi. If so, what tracks will be reserved for other trains (LH, cargo etc).


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

5 and 6


----------

